# There's a Face Somewhere in That Fluff!



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Dally is too fluffy and soft for her own good


and just for fun, Tsuka! (he's being a booger today and is being camera shy)


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

seriously beautiful pictures and very lovely looking birds 

I wish I could get some close up's of zippy but as soon as he spots the camera he flies off

I love it when teils are having scritches they close their eyes and have that look of sheer bliss on their faces .


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well, dally loves the camera, tsuka attacks it some days and attacks me lol today is one of his moody days. but close ups are fairly easy for me  the lenses i have can get close at a distance


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

aaah the fluffy pearly cuteness...can't take it!!!


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

She prepares herself for photos XD Love Dally


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

She's so beautiful


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw, awesome pictures! I would print out a series and frame them


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh my gosh! That is so precious! Love Dally!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are so adorable!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

eduardo said:


> Aw, awesome pictures! I would print out a series and frame them


if i have any more photos of our pets hung up (fridge, paintings, photos, etc) then my husband may kill me


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

If you sold prints on etsy, I'll bet they'd sell!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ah, i have too much on my plate to be trying to get into photography  though, that is an idea lol i just dont have the time. or money. one of my lens filters broke and i need my friend to take a look at it. but i dont have $60+tax just to buy a replacement lol need the money for other things now, so its more an inconvenience of timing really lol oh well, when other priorities are settled i will get a new one.


this is the piece that broke today, not sure what happened. just went to clean it, cleaned it, and then the lens cap no longer fits on it and the glass piece became loose :/

http://www.henrys.com/64361-HOYA-58MM-PL-CIR-HMC-FILTER.aspx


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Your tiels are so lovely. I enjoy the photos you put on Facebook too! They are very photogenic birds.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the photos tend to hit facebook before the forum (photobucket takes forever to upload lol) but i'm glad you enjoy them


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

MeanneyFids said:


> if i have any more photos of our pets hung up (fridge, paintings, photos, etc) then my husband may kill me


Lol
That's so funny
I can imagine what your fridge looks like to get him to that point


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

OMG! How cute are those photos. Not liking the scratches much there Dally. 
WAY TOO BEAUTIFUL.  

I love Dally's colours - she looks like she has been painted on my an artist.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*fluff pctures*

Those are SWEET pictures! You bird looks like a real lover! My 5-month old buddy has just recently discovered the joy of "scritches", but he doesn't let me cuddle like that!


----------

